# What's better/faster: stick-blender whipping attachment or handheld electric mixer?



## Marya (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi -

I don't have a countertop standing mixer and don't have much space so at this point may not invest in one anytime soon (the bigger issue, though off-topic, is that the only kind that is powerful enough to handle a very thick, dense, grainy, seedy bread dough, is the Bosch one which is extremely expensive).  

So for now I have a handheld typical electric mixer with the two blades, or else I can buy an accessory/attachment for my Kitchen Aid immersion blender, like this:

http://www.thegourmetdepotco.com/ki...apter-white/?gclid=CI-u5LStproCFYs9QgodUQQAoA

I read that standing mixers whip up the body butters the best.  Which of these 2 alternatives would do the next best job, if you have an opinion?

Thanks!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 20, 2013)

If your temperatures are right, I imagine you could make any of them work.

I bought a free standing mixer at a local thrift store which does the job.  When I'm not making body butter, it lives in the garage.

ETA: for lotions, I use a stick blender.


----------



## lsg (Oct 20, 2013)

If you have a decent portable mixer, it should be fine.  I love my Kitchenaid stand mixer though.


----------



## Marya (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks - I know it will suffice but I still wonder which of these two options might work best for body butter.  I keep fantasizing about a stand mixer though...



lsg said:


> If you have a decent portable mixer, it should be fine.  I love my Kitchenaid stand mixer though.


----------



## Marya (Oct 29, 2013)

Oy - can't believe I'm going to do this, but I'm going to get the Bosch Universal Plus stand mixer.  When I get into hobby mode I always get into more than one at the same time (totally dysfunctional) and I'm also getting into bread making (used to years ago but always by hand).  Once I saw videos of these on youtube it was hard to stop lusting after it.  I guess that means whipped cream, cookie batter and mashed potatoes will be done a lot faster now too...as well as BODY BUTTER! :clap:


----------



## JaimeM (Oct 29, 2013)

What a great solution!  And I'm totally jealous!  LOL!!! My 15 year-old starter Kitchenaid is still going strong so I can't justify an upgrade yet...


----------



## Marya (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes but if I had a 15 year-old Kitchen Aid I might not need anything else!  It's the newer ones that supposedly can't handle heavy loads - they say the older ones are great. :smile:



JaimeM said:


> What a great solution!  And I'm totally jealous!  LOL!!! My 15 year-old starter Kitchenaid is still going strong so I can't justify an upgrade yet...


 Don't sell it!


----------

